# Happy birthday Monica!



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## MeganN (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy birthday! Xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2012)

Monica have a great day many happy returns


----------



## bev (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Monica!Bev x


----------



## AJLang (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy birthday Monica  x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday young lady. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Monica, enjoy your special day.

John. x.


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy birthday Monica, have a great day xxx


----------



## Monica (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you all!

I've already had lots of wishes on FB, my grandma from Denmark phoned and 2 minutes after hanging the phone up, my mum phoned. At the same time hubby's dad turned up too, so I told my mum that I'd ring her back.

As nobody knows what to get a 44-year old, I got lots of chocolate, YUM!
Hubby bought me some jamas, but they left the security tag on. So this afternoon we'll be taking a stroll into town to have it taken off.

Also, we're getting new neighbours after having had peace for 4 months. They are moving in right now. I hope they are a bit quieter than the previous tenants.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Monica, have a brilliant time.......


----------



## Lauren (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Monica, hope you have an amazing day  xxx


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 1, 2012)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Monica! Have a great day! xx


----------



## KateR (Dec 1, 2012)

Have a  VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY Monica.


----------



## gail1 (Dec 1, 2012)

have a great day


----------



## robofski (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Monica, hope you've had a great day


----------

